# I AM the disc whisperer...lol



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool! You ARE the disc whisperer!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lucky little dog that you are taking the time to teach him. My discraft disc is one of my most precious possessions, lol. Lush, especially, will run herself silly playing frisbee with me.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a bunch of Discraft discs in my collection also. They are great discs but are heavy (175 gm) and very rough on Ax's teeth so I tend to use them very infrequently. Would be way too heavy for the Jack. Angus, bless his heart, LOVES to chew up and destroy my Discraft discs in particular for some reason. The discs I currently like the best are Hero Air 235's that weigh 110 gms. They are the disc predominantly used in the canine extreme distance competitions. They are very light and really fly but are obviously not the disc for use in windy conditions - unless you are throwing with a tail wind like I do with Ax. 

Post some video. I'd love to see Lush catching discs!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

My latest project is making progress. Below is a video of BJ the JRT catching a pair of 45 yarders. Puffy is in the video as well, doing what he does best...getting in the way. lol

bj45yarders - YouTube


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great--a very clever response to a barking neighbor dog! Is it helping? Does he bark less when he's tired out? Or does he now bark for you to come get him for playing on the beach, LOL?


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome job when can I send my puppy River for a lesson. Do you have any good tips or videos to help in training this? What is a good disc for starting? Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Disc Whisperer"

LOL!! That's a fact, Jack!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> That's great--a very clever response to a barking neighbor dog! Is it helping? Does he bark less when he's tired out? Or does he now bark for you to come get him for playing on the beach, LOL?



Thank you, I figured it would be a good way to burn excess energy from the hyperactive little bugger. He was dragging his keister when I got done with him yesterday afternoon. lol It worked on hurricane Axl (when he was a demon puppy, and it will work on him.

The longer the distance I can get him to go on each individual toss, the better I can drain him and turn him into a calmer, more well behaved canine citizen. The only thing I have not yet been able to get him to do is bring the disc back!!! He simply catches it and drops it.

He had a little meltdown again last weekend when I returned from the beach last week. He was already in my yard with my neighbor and he tried to viciously attack Angus as he walked in to his OWN yard!! I nipped that situation right in the bud deftly grabbing him by the scruff of the neck and simply lifting him to shoulder level. It took all of the fight right out of him. I think he was displaying territorial aggression.

He is a cool little dog, very energetic and athletic. Kind of like a big dog in a small package. He's got some attitude - reminds me of Ax when he was younger. He just needs someone to spend some time and train him properly. That someone is me apparently...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Bwilson said:


> Awesome job when can I send my puppy River for a lesson. Do you have any good tips or videos to help in training this? What is a good disc for starting? Looks like a lot of fun.


I would gladly train your adorable puppy River!

Search youtube for disc dog training vids or similar search terms. It was never really a teaching process with Ax, he just simply knew how to do it as a 6 month old pup. All I really did was practice with him (every day) and help him sharpen his skills to a razors edge. I often joke that he is Ashley Whippet reincarnated as a golden. I think that by other dogs watching him chasing and catching the discs on the fly, they get the idea easier.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

dborgers said:


> "Disc Whisperer"
> 
> LOL!! That's a fact, Jack!


I think I need a show on Nat Geo or Animal Planet. LOL

I would like to try and get this little guy to do some tricks like when the trainer bends over and the dog leaps onto his back and then up in the air, flips around and catches the disc. He is perfectly suited to that kind of stuff He has over a 4" vertical leap.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

A JRT with an attitude problem? Shocker! Ha ha.

I hope your neighbor joins in and starts getting involved in learning the disc thing too.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

​


pb2b said:


> A JRT with an attitude problem? Shocker! Ha ha.
> 
> I hope your neighbor joins in and starts getting involved in learning the disc thing too.


Yeah go figure right. 

I guess I feel partially responsible because his landlord (aunt) threw him a big* no-go *on getting a golden puppy. He was originally supposed to take one of Angus's siblings but I think Axl's *WILD* behavior as a puppy played a part in her decision since she had witnessed/heard it firsthand from right next door. Since a size restriction was imposed, it was *my* suggestion that he get a JRT since it was a 'big dog in a small package'.

It would be nice if he would take a more active role in the little guy's training.


----------

